# Pre G519 Huffman Military Bicycles



## iswingping (Apr 25, 2016)

Hello everyone,
Does anyone have any documentation in the form of pictures or literature of any Huffman bicycles used for personnel prior to ordinance?  As I understand it, there were bikes used for military use without a specific outline to what met the military requirements.  Does anyone have an example of one of these?
Thanks all,
Josh


----------

